# Millersylvania State Park



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We just returned from a weekend trip at this Washington State Park. This is a large state park with 248 campsite sites, multiple swimming areas, boat rentals, pinic shelters etc etc. We would recommend sites 245-248, 227, 224, 202 and 201 for more privacy. 212-203 are semi treed while the remaining serviced sites are in the open.

A great place for a quick Seattle/Tacoma area get away.

We highly recommend a trip to Wolf Haven International which is located within a few miles. Here are some photos of the captive born wolves that they provide sanctuary for. Wolves


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home








Glad you had a nice time...You're so lucky that you have such a nice state park so close to home...
I wish we were out camping this weekend!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Welcome home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very lucky...

Made it back with fuel to spare with one tank, which is a big deal with a short bed truck. Did a little fishing and saw some wild canines.


----------

